# Boars



## deborah and ricky (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi 
A great site at 8.15 this morning, a family of boars, 2 HUGE adults, a couple of smaller ones, maybe last years and at least 6 new boarlits ( or what ever there called ) heading across a hunting to get to the No hunting areas around our house.
Smart cookies.


----------

